# Feliway vs. Thunderease



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

In order to ease tensions in a multi-cat household, does anyone have any personal experience between Feliway and Thunderease? Except for the labeling, both products appear to be exactly identical in terms of the type of diffuser and refill bottles used.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I don't know anything about Thunderease, but have used Feliway for new cat introductions. It's not a miracle product but it definitely does help. When I brought Holly in, Maggie was not happy. I could definitely see a difference in her behavior when the diffuser ran out. I continued using the Feliway until it ran out and Maggie's behavior didn't change. Took about 4 months.

On a side note, the product I find works the best for calming in my dog is CBD. He gets it when he goes to the groomer. A few drops in their food might do the trick. It's expensive, but works way better than anything I've ever tried.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback - I'm trying to find the best product to help manage my two cats' behaviour towards each other. I discovered that Feliway has different products (multicat and comfort zone), also marketed by different companies (Ceva, Farnam), so the situation gets a little complicated. I'm also importing from the US to Canada (availability and prices locally aren't great).

I'm currently testing Thunderease. It's definitely not a magic fix, but I think it's helping somewhat.


----------

